# How many KG raw beef per day for 9 mth old ?



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi,
I have pretty much found the local beef that my dog loves to eat but I cannot for the life of me figure out her eating patterns. She has been random / finicky since being a pup and although she was lean from 4- 7 months she is filling out nicely . I was just wondering what you experts feel is an appropriate allowance a day of raw beef ( obviously she gets other stuff too like eggs and veg ). I generally buy 4kg , cut it up and divvy it up into small parcels for freezing. I am guessing she is eating about 500g a day.. I know I need to measure it and get a bit more technical. Some days she will wolf a bowl on the morning so I put one out lat afternoon and I then have to put it back in the fridge because she doesn't touch it ! Of course.....it is HOT here which may stifle her appetite.....


----------

